# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  اصل/درون شی گرایی(OO).

## Yousha

در برنامه نویسی شی گرا(OOP)، داده ها و دستور های مربوط به پردازش آن داده ها، درون یک شی خودکفا ترکیب می شوند که می تواند در سایر(قسمت های) برنامه ها مورد استفاده قرار گیرند.
خود شی یک Module جامع هستش که از کدهای برنامه نویسی از قبل* اسمبل!* شده تشکیل شده. این Module دربرگیرنده(یا بسته بندی کننده) *مقدار بسیار زیادی داده(حافظه)* و دستورهای پردازشی برای داده ها می باشد.
پردازش شی زمانی صورت می گیرد که وقتی شی تبدیل به قسمتی از برنامه می شود، دستورها فعال/غیر فعال می شوند. این فعال/غیر فعال شدن هم زمانی صورت میگیرد که پیام مناسب/مرتبط به آن داده برای دستور فرستاده شود.
داده های شی توسط روال ها پردازش می شوند. پیامهای ارسالی به دستورات، فقط نیاز به تعیین تکلیف/عملیات اجرایی دارند. و چگونگی اجرای آن، از قبل در دستورهای پردازشی(که قسمتی از شی هستند) توسط برنامه نویس تعبیه شده_(به این مجموعه از دستورات روال گفته می شود)_.
سیستم برای پردازش اشیا(یا داده های اشیا)ی *اسمبل!* شده توسط روال ها، به حافظه بسیار زیاد(حافظه خام بهنگام ساخت شی) و سرعت پردازش بالایی نیاز دارد. _در غیر این صورت با Crash مواجه می شود_.
این است برای تجمعی از دستورات و داده ها، ابتدا استفاده از *کپسوله سازی(کلاس)* پیشنهاد می شود و سپس به اشیا سازی(شی کلاس).

----------

